# Internet Iskola Ingyenesen



## Melitta (2006 Június 17)

*New Horizons for Seniors* 


INGYENES Computer Tanfolyam –

*Az Internet*

*Helye: *
Magyar Ház
844 St.Clair Ave. W., Toronto

*Ideje:*
Június 28 és Augusztus 25 között 10 alkalommal
szerdánként este 6:30-tól 8:15-ig

*Jelentkezés/Regisztráció:*
Magyar Ház Iroda: 416-654-4926

*A helyek száma korlátozott!*

​


----------



## Melitta (2006 Június 19)

Akinek van ismerose es szeretne az internet hasznalatat megtanulni lehet jelentkezni.


----------



## Victoria (2006 Június 19)

Szivesen jelentkeznek az internet hasznalatat megtanulni Torontoba, de attol tartok az ut nem ingyenes, olyan jo uszo pedig nem vagyok, hogy atusszam a nagy tocsat.


----------



## Melitta (2006 Június 19)

Az uszast en sem ajanlom mert repulovel is borzalmas hosszu ut, nagyon nagy ez a pocsolya.


----------



## Melitta (2006 Július 1)

HA feltennetek a radio riportot is amihez gratulalunk!!!!!!!!
meg egy kis reklam az internet iskolanak sem artana.


----------



## Mr. Sándor (2006 Július 5)

*:d*

Promoció ehh?


----------



## Faár (2006 Augusztus 15)

Nekem nagyon messze van, de szívesen elmentem volna, mert érdekel, és mert messze van.


----------



## kumisi (2006 December 18)

Torontoba én is szivessen elmenék!


----------



## macivan (2006 December 21)

Toronto nekünk, innen magyar honból csak vágyálom... :-(((


----------



## Alexanderbacsi (2006 December 22)

Gyerekek! A tanfolyamnak régen vége.


----------



## Melitta (2006 December 22)

Nincs vege csak karacsonyi szunet van.
A tanfolyam folyamatosan indul.


----------



## pocimaci (2007 Január 3)

Internet iskola? Egy kicsit tag fogalom. Hogyan inditsuk el a Mozillat? Mi az a HTML? Hogyan kell szabvanyos oldalt kesziteni? PHP/MySQL?


----------



## alberth (2007 Február 24)

Itt kellene indítani 1-et! Akkor nem kellene áthajózni a vizecskét.


----------



## Melitta (2007 Február 24)

HA lenne ra igeny Goyoval megbeszeljuk.


----------



## cola (2007 Február 28)

Az ember amig él mindig tanul valamit, de a tudása soha nem elég, ezért én is besorolnám magam közétek ha elkezdődik


----------



## Kinszi (2007 Február 28)

Melitta engem is érdekelne! Nagyon rámférne egy kis számítógépes ismeret..
De itt is virtuálisan,vagy a rádió adásán keresztül lenne jó! Akkor mindenkinek elérhető lenne, aki szeretne tanulni!


----------



## cola (2007 Március 1)

sziasztok! számitógépes segitséget tudok nektek ajánlani itt küldöm a linket, van az oldalnak fórumja is hozzá lehet szólni, lehet kérdezni, javaslatot is tenni. Nézzétek meg feltétlenül, lehet rájuk számitani. http://www.szamitogepsegitseg.fw.hu


----------



## pocimaci (2007 Március 21)

Azert egy kicsit bovebb informacio nem artana. Az Internet hasznalata sok mindent jelenthet: a google-tol kezve mondjuk a bind9 configolasig akarmit...


----------



## s12345 (2007 Március 30)

Kár, pedig végre döntöttem - részt vettem volna rajt


----------



## s12345 (2007 Március 30)

Ez a számítógépsegítség télleg nagy segítség - főleg seamonkey alatt ))


----------



## MadGhost (2007 Április 1)

számítógép kezeléshez ajánlok segítséget, a lehetőségeimhez mérten amiben tudok segítek, látogasd meg ezt az oldalt, http://pantosoft.uw.hu olvasd el vagy kérdezz, és rövidesen válaszolok rá.


----------



## madzsi (2009 Szeptember 14)

Nagyon jó az oldal amit ajánlasz!


----------



## nemszukseges (2010 Június 17)

sajnos az oldal már nem elérhető


----------



## FLAMINGO (2010 Június 17)

*A tanfolyam Kanadában zajlott/zajlik.
A belinkelt oldal helyett vannak más segítő linkek is
*


----------



## Zocahun (2010 Szeptember 27)

Akkor erről lemaradtunk


----------



## Melitta (2014 Október 22)

*Kiderült: brutális lesz az internetadó mértéke*

*Kifejezetten magas lesz a jövő évre bejelentett internetadó mértéke. Az adó alapja a felhasználó által bonyolított adatforgalom lesz.*

Minden megkezdett gigabájtnyi adatforgalmazás után 150 forintos adókötelezettséget ír elő a Varga Mihály nemzetgazdasági miniszter által ma bejelentett, jövőre életbe lépő új szabályozás. A távközlési adóról szóló törvény módosítása szerint az adó alanya a szolgáltató lesz, a mértékét a felhasználó által lebonyolított, GB-ban kifejezett adatforgalom jelenti majd.

Egy 5 GB-os mobilnetcsomag ma nagyjából 3000 forintba kerül, erre 750 forintnyi plusz költség kerül majd, ami 25 százalékos emelkedést jelent. Egy korlátlan vezetékes nethozzáférés árát 4-5000 forintnak számolva még brutálisabb arány jön ki, ezen ugyanis egy átlagfelhasználó havi 30-50 gigát, de akár 200-at is minden további nélkül leforgalmaz. (Itt megmérheti, ön mennyit fogyaszt.) Ebben az esetben az adó mértéke 4500-7500, vagy akár 30 ezer forint lehet, ami jól láthatóan több, mint a havi díj. Ekkora pluszt egyik szolgáltató sem fog lenyelni.

Het éve, ellenzékben a Fidesz még azt mondta: az internet megadóztatása mindenkinek rossz.


----------



## cdurmol (2014 Október 22)

Eddig sikerült a netet mindenfééle kormányellenőrzés alól kivonni. Legalábbis a "nyugati" demokráciákban. Ami persze nem jeleni azt, hogy mások nem ellenőriznek bennünket a neten. 
Őszintén remélem, hogy sikerül lebeszélni Pártunkat és Kormányunkat erről az akcióról. BÁÁÁR olvastam olyat is, hogy nem gondolják komolyan a fiúk ezt az adót, csak éppen más, a neten nagyon tárgyalt dolgokról szeretnék elvonni a közérdeklődést.


----------

